# problems with pitting and air bubbles in wax



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello,

This is my first time here. I recently purchased unfiltered beeswax. I filtered the wax down and have it in my wax pot for use. I'm having a difficult time using this wax due to pitting and air bubbles after dipping.
What causes this and how can I remedy the situation? I would greatly appreciate any comments and advise

Thank you

Lynne


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

After dipping? What does this mean? Dipping what?

The unfiltered wax you purchased, what was in it that you filtered?

Are you dipping something into the wax to coat it, then when the wax coat dries there are bubbles in it, or is it bubbles in the pot that's the problem?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

I'm guessing you're speaking of dipping candles. What temperature are you dipping. I've found that candles dipped at too low a temperature have pitting and air bubbles............


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

The wax I purchased came unfiltered where you can see particles, cappings and such so I filtered the wax which I have had to do in the past. I use balloons as molds that I dip into the wax. On the first dip the wax is pitted on the balloon. I tried re dipping allowing the balloon to sit an extra few seconds hoping the bubbles will settle out. However it just continues to pit. I looked in the wax pot and I see a lot of bubbles. I'm sure there are more floating within the wax that I can't see.. I filtered the bees wax twice using layers of nylon to make sure the problem wasn't from debree. I've not encounter this problem before.


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

I'm dipping balloons at a temperature of 180 degrees.


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

Thankyou also for replying


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

You may still have some honey mixed in that is causing the bubbles.... You could try to remelt the BW and pour it in water. The wax will rise to the top honey free.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

Welcome to Beesource, Lynne!


This is just _speculation_ on my part, but are you confident that there is no talc or powder on the surface of the balloons? My understanding is that some balloon manufacturers use talc to stop balloons from sticking to themselves. http://balloons.wikia.com/wiki/Storing


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

Lynne,
You might want to try starting a new thread in the "Products from the Hive " forum.


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

The balloons I always use have some talc however i wash it off pretty well and dry completely before use


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

If the melted wax was boiled over water it could have some little water bubbles in it, or even if the wax layer is too thin you'll get water bubbles in it. Also, it is possible small air bubbles could stick on the balloon surface during the dip.


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

can this thread be moved there?


----------



## Lynne r (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New forum problems with pitting and air bubbles*

The wax was melted over water and some may have splashed back into the wax as I added more water than usual to my double boiler


----------

